# sbp2port.sys is corrupted.



## Izman (Jan 28, 2009)

when I try to install win xp it goes to settup and it checks my sys and at in the middle of the settup prossess it says sbp2port.sys is corrupted. Can someone help?


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Can you disable the firewire in your bios until you've completed the install?
It's also possibly bad reads (copies) from the CD to the HD - if firewire is not a boot device or similar in the bios you could try ignoring it. If you get further errors with different files - try installing from the HD or clipping the drive mode back for the install


----------

